# Zockt jemand mit 4K?



## DerPolacke (20. April 2015)

Hi,
ich will mir ein OP PC bauen also wirklich High-end. 4790 Oc mit Titan X usw

Ich wollte den PC für 4K machen und bevor ich das mache wollte ich euch fragen was eure Meinungen zum 4K Gaming sind? Multiplayer und Single-player. 
Ob man das Gefühl hat das alles lebendig ist usw? 

Also alles wird auch übertaktet.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. April 2015)

4k gaming ist nice (i love it und ab und an zock ich auch in 4k....) aber die zeit noch nicht reif 
wenn  du mit der hardware spielen willst, das geld rumfliegen hast, bock  drauf ..... mach es ansonsten warte nen paar jahre dann lohnt sich sowas  schon eher. das passt glaub ich besser wenn man die hardware als hobby  sieht und nicht das zocken am pc als hobby 

alles angaben sind persönliche meinung und sollten von jedem für sich selber interpretiert werden


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. April 2015)

Was meinst du mit "lebendig" genau? Das in höheren Auslösungen die Grafik "detailgenauer" wird ist klar. Aber "lebendiger"  
Eine *einzelne *Titan X wird für aktuelle und mittelfristig kommende Spiele mit maximalen Details in 4K nicht ganz ausreichen. Selbst stark übertaktet. Und für Multiplayer-Shooter wie BF4 (60 FPS min.) erst echt nicht. Schau dir dazu mal den PCGH-GPU-Index an. 
Damit du die CPU sinnvoll übertakten kannst brauchst du den 4790*K*. Allerdings wäre für so ein HIGH-END-System eher ein So2011-3 System angedacht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2015)

Was meinst du mit lebendig?
Das Dargestellte bleibt gleich, nur eben feiner aufgelöst.

Wenn du wirklich Highend bauen willst, brauchst du garnicht mit nem S1150 anfangen, da sollte es schon S2011-3 sein.


----------



## S754 (20. April 2015)

Ich zocke in UHD, kommt aber auf das Spiel an. Fakt ist: man ist für die Zukunft gerüstet und wenn du ein mal UHD hattest, willst du nix anderes mehr 

Momentane Empfehlungen von meiner Seite:

Minimum: 290X 4GB o. 980
Empfohlen: 2x290X 8GB
Optimal: 2x Titan X 12 GB


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2015)

Ja, ich spiele in 4K. Warum? Weil es einfach schöner ist. 

Lebendiger wird da nichts, die Grafik ist einfach gestochen scharf und detailreich. Für schnelle Shooter wenns drauf ankommt ungeeignet (da man hier ja viele fps braucht), für gelegenheitsspieler wie mich denen die K/D sowas von egal ist aber wunderbar.

Einziges Manko ist eben der Leistungshunger - auch mit zwei GTX980 @ 1500 MHz gehts nicht immer ruckelfrei (da geht ner TitanX auch mit OC stellenweise die Luft aus je nach Spiel und Settings). Meistens ist die GPU-Power limitierend so dass die fps unter 30 fallen, in Einzelfällen sind auch die 4 GB vRAM zu knapp und es gibt nachladeruckler bei schnellen Bewegungen - zumindest an dem Punkt haste mit ner TitanX keine probleme.


----------



## Atent123 (20. April 2015)

Frag mal @HisN

Ich selber spiele auch in 4k.


----------



## S754 (20. April 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für schnelle Shooter wenns drauf ankommt ungeeignet (da man hier ja viele fps braucht), für gelegenheitsspieler wie mich denen die K/D sowas von egal ist aber wunderbar.


Och also ich finde 70 FPS in BF4 (mittel) und 180 FPS (maxed out) in CS:GO durchaus für geeignet. Und ich hab ja nur eine öde 290X.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2015)

"Mittel" ist für nen 4K-Grafikmensch aber keine Option. 

Und wenn du Crysis3 oder BF4 oder was auch immer in 4K+Ultra und womöglich noch mit AA spielst biste auch mit meinem aktuellen Setup schnell bei der Diashow. 

Aber darum gehts mir auch nicht da ich kein MP-Shooter bin mal abgesehen von ner Runde CS ab und zu und das geht natürlich auch in 4K sehr flott. Und für weniger grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele nimmt man die Verbesserung eben gerne so mit (Diablo3 beispielsweise).


----------



## Watertouch (20. April 2015)

Ich spiele allerhöchstens in DSR UHD. Und auch nur wenn das Spiel nicht so enorm Hardwarehungrig ist oder ich bereit bin Einstellungen herunterzuschrauben. GTA V schaffe ich auf >50 FPS in DSR UHD auf Hoch aber ohne das lästige AA und diese Komische Option mit dem Gras xD Naja AA brauche ich bei DSR eh nicht, kommt aufs gleiche raus. Klar Spiele wie TES V kann ich mit Leichtigkeit in 4K Ultra und Mods spielen. Zu erwähnen ist das meine Karte (780 Ti) mit 1340MHz Boost und 20Mili Volt mehr Spannung läuft.


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

Auflösung statt Features.
4K und gerne  noch mehr.

Lebending? Wird davon allerdings nix.
Und Nativ sieht besser aus als DSR (persönliche Meinung).




Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Eine *einzelne *Titan X wird für aktuelle und mittelfristig kommende Spiele mit maximalen Details in 4K nicht ganz ausreichen. Selbst stark übertaktet. Und für Multiplayer-Shooter wie BF4 (60 FPS min.) erst echt nicht. Schau dir dazu mal den PCGH-GPU-Index an.



Sagen die Leute die noch nicht in 4K gezockt haben (und eventuell die Leistung einer X OC unterschätzen).
Eine einzelne Titan X OC schafft lockere 90 FPS AVG in BF4 Ultra, sobald man das in 4K unnötige 4xMSAA weglässt. Die Benches sehen doch nur so aus, damit sie vergleichbar bleiben. Aber Du willst Du in 4K genug FPS haben, also lässt man unnötiges weg.

[Sammelthread] Offizieller BF4 Multiplayer Benchthread - Seite 14

Ich bin von 30" 2560x1600 auf 40" 3840x2160 umgestiegen und möchte nicht wieder zurück, selbst wenn ich hier und dort ein paar Details runterdrehen darf (z.b. in GTA5 hab ich die Nachbarbeitung nur auf "normal").


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBtbs9XtPoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZFgEkm6baw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmvRN4OqjiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGixzSi2aXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer daran denken, die Aufnahme kostet ein paar Frames.

Crysis3 Worst Case in VeryHigh 2560x1600 und in High UHD (suche die Unterschiede), auch hier ohne das lästige AA (das man in 4K nicht unbedingt braucht, weil es keine richtigen Treppenkanten mehr gibt aufgrund der Auflösung.

Sind 60 FPS nicht genug?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (20. April 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Mittel" ist für nen 4K-Grafikmensch aber keine Option.
> 
> Und wenn du Crysis3 oder BF4 oder was auch immer in 4K+Ultra und womöglich noch mit AA spielst biste auch mit meinem aktuellen Setup schnell bei der Diashow.



Na dann viel Spaß mit BF4@Ultra im Multiplayer. Blendet nur wie sau


----------



## DerPolacke (20. April 2015)

Haha coole Posts, danke schön für die Antworten, ihr seid aber manchmal lustig Daishow xd

Hab nur ein Video von der TitanX geguckt das war von dem YouTuber Jays50cents oder so ähnlich. Der hat die live übertaktet und hatte auch BF4 unter 4K getestet, der hatte ohne AA mit 4K 90FPS und der dachte das die 4K nicht eingestellt waren da hat er einen Schock bekommen wo er die 4K und ultra in den Settings gesehen hat hahahha xd

Beim OCen genauso der dachte die TitanX macht platt bei +150 oder waren das 300mhz? Kein Internet kann nicht nachschauen


----------



## Atent123 (20. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Haha coole Posts, danke schön für die Antworten, ihr seid aber manchmal lustig Daishow xd
> 
> Hab nur ein Video von der TitanX geguckt das war von dem YouTuber Jays50cents oder so ähnlich. Der hat die live übertaktet und hatte auch BF4 unter 4K getestet, der hatte ohne AA mit 4K 90FPS und der dachte das die 4K nicht eingestellt waren da hat er einen Schock bekommen wo er die 4K und ultra in den Settings gesehen hat hahahha xd
> 
> Beim OCen genauso der dachte die TitanX macht platt bei +150 oder waren das 300mhz? Kein Internet kann nicht nachschauen



Die Titan X braucht halt ein Bios Mod um richtig abzugehen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Haha coole Posts, danke schön für die Antworten, ihr seid aber manchmal lustig Daishow xd
> 
> Hab nur ein Video von der TitanX geguckt das war von dem YouTuber Jays50cents oder so ähnlich. Der hat die live übertaktet und hatte auch BF4 unter 4K getestet, der hatte ohne AA mit 4K 90FPS und der dachte das die 4K nicht eingestellt waren da hat er einen Schock bekommen wo er die 4K und ultra in den Settings gesehen hat hahahha xd
> 
> Beim OCen genauso der dachte die TitanX macht platt bei +150 oder waren das 300mhz? Kein Internet kann nicht nachschauen



ICH würde mich eher auf die PCGH verlassen 

Standard Titan X bei BF4 in 4K mit Ultra Details & 4xMSAA:
Min-FPS: 30 FPS
Avg-FPS:34,5

Auch wenn man MSAA deaktiviert - 90 Avg-FPS sind  niemalsnicht möglich. 
Selbst wenn man die Titan X ans Limit treibt.

Und warte mal wie es im November bei Battlefront aussieht.


----------



## DerPolacke (20. April 2015)

Gibt es den BIOS Mod schon?  Was macht der? Hab mich nie mit BIOS auf einer GPU auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2015)

Ja den gibt es schon (bei privaten OCern die sowas selber bauen...) und er ist dazu da, die von NVidia eingestellten Grenzen für maximales TDP-Limit oder einstellbare Taktraten und Spannungen aufzuheben.
So lange du einer TitanX nicht erlaubst 400W zu fressen wird sie dir nämlich bei gewünschten hohen Taktraten was husten und sich einbremsen. 
Bei starkem OC ist auch Maxwell naturgemäß sehr ineffizient, sprich die letzten 100 MHz (und damit vielleicht 5% Leistung) mehr kosten auch 100W mehr.


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Auch wenn man MSAA deaktiviert - 90 Avg-FPS sind  niemalsnicht möglich.
> Selbst wenn man die Titan X ans Limit treibt.



Ach so, dann sind die Fraps-Werte von mir also Fake? 
Nun gut. Dass auf dem Video in 4K mit Aufnahme und den Options zu sehen auch ständig über 80 FPS anliegen ist dann wahrscheinlich auch ein Fake. Ja sorry, wenn PCGH die einzig "glaubhafte" Quelle ist, dann brauchen die Titan X-Besitzer doch hier gar nix schreiben.
Wir sind alles Faker.

Sorry, da machste es Dir zu einfach.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2015)

Noch nicht, aber bald


----------



## DerPolacke (20. April 2015)

HisN, Hauptsache der TE glaubt dir xd
Alk, was taugen die TitanX überhaupt die Videos und Screenshots von HisN ist das TitanX mit den 1500mhz oder 980? Wenn es eine TitanX ist dann omg +50% OC.

Warte warte der Witz kommt noch, "38*C" XDDD
HisN, was hast du da für eine Wakü weil mit Luft glaube ich das nicht xd vielleicht wenn du Trockeneis in deinem HDD Käfig hast xd


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

Ist eine Titan X
Da sind hoffentlich irgendwo mehr als 4GB Speicherbelegung zu sehen in GTA


----------



## DerPolacke (20. April 2015)

Ymmm HisN wozu brauchst du ein 2M Radiator mit 8x4.5Ghz CPU und ca 64GB Ram?

Hab das über die CPU bremsen in der Signatur gelesen. Was bremst bei dir? Die zwei TitanX?


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

Mein letztes System hat 1.2KW gefressen. Und da ich im Dachstübchen sitze mit lockeren 30+° im Sommer, muss der Radi groß sein.
Und ansonsten bin ich Grafiker vom Beruf, da machen viel Speicher und viele Kerne schon Sinn 
Weniger geht immer, mehr auch


----------



## gangville (20. April 2015)

kauf dir lieber einen vernünftigen WQHD, denn UHD lohnt sich garnicht.
da braichst du 
1. min. 30 zoll, was meiner meinung zu groß ist.
2. zurzeit die hardware heute noch ziemlich unterentwickelt ist. ich würde ein jahr warten, bis die kommenden grafikgenerationen es packen können.
zumal gibt es noch keine richtig auf gaming ausgereiften uhd monitore.
glaub mir ein 27 zoll mit wqhd reicht vollkommen aus und ist scharf genug.
kauf dir lieber sowas:
ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder wenn du tn willst, dann sowas
ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

kommt aber drauf an, ob du amd oder nvidia später haben möchtest.
weil freesync ist nur für amd karten

eine andre möglichkeit ist, du holst du zwei monitore.
ein gaming monitor und dann ein uhd monitor um arbeiten.
wenn du zum zocken allerdings nah sitzt, dann kauf dir lieber kein uhd


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

Philips BDM4065uc
Bester 4K Moni IMHO. Zu groß geht nicht. Dann bräuchten wir doch auch nicht ins Kino gehen 

Und was "auf Gaming ausgereifte" Monitore sind, hängt wohl vom Standpunkt ab 
120Hz und IPS und Gsync ... darauf dürfen wir wohl noch warten, gibt ja keinen Anschluss (DP 1.3 nötig) an den aktuellen Grakas, der das packt.


----------



## BennyG1979 (20. April 2015)

4K ist im Moment total unnötig. Einzig für AA ist es einfach die bessere Wahl, sofern man downsamplet. Dann kann man das AA getrost weglassen und es ist alles gut. Soweit zumindest meine Erfahrung bei spielen wie Anno 207, The Witcher 2, AC - Black Flag. Anders wirds dann 2016, wenn  Titel wie Star Citizen rauskommen die auf 4K ausgelegt sind...ansonsten ist es einfach ne bessere Kantenglättung. Wie schon gesagt, mit AA koppeln macht null Sinn, es sei denn, man will unnötig seine Hardware stressen... Durch die höhere Auflösung. steigt natürlich der Speicherhunger, weshalb man es eh nicht mit AA koppeln sollte. Zumindest  nicht mit ner 4 GB VRAM Karte, aber wie schon gesagt, hat optisch einfach keine Auswirkung, weshalb man es deaktivieren kann. FXAA kann man getrost anlassen. Alles Andere wäre einfach nur Blödsinn.

Im Übrigen wird bei Spielen, die nicht auf 4K ausgelegt sind  nichts detaillierter...wirkt nur so, weil eben kam noch nen Flimmern da ist...Deatails sind genau die selben wie in Full HD...Irgendwie auch logisch...


----------



## Blackout27 (20. April 2015)

Moin Moin

ich zocke auch ab und an über mein TV in 4K. Gerade das neue GTA5 sieht wirklich 1A aus. Da ich mich nicht entscheiden wollte ob 144 Hertz oder 4K habe ich mir den Asus rog swift (TN Panel) und ein LG TV in 4K mit (IPS Panel) geholt. So habe ich beides vereint und bin super zufrieden.
An deiner Stelle würde ich aber noch etwas warten ob du nicht doch besser fährst wenn du dir dann eine/zwei 980ti kaufst anstatt eine Titan X oder die neue AMD. Genug Power sollten die Karten aber haben für 4K (ohne SMAA und evtl. die eine oder andere Einstllung auf hoch statt sehr hoch).

Grüße


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

BennyG1979 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen wird bei Spielen, die nicht auf 4K ausgelegt sind  nichts detaillierter...wirkt nur so, weil eben kam noch nen Flimmern da ist...Deatails sind genau die selben wie in Full HD...Irgendwie auch logisch...




Du hast noch nicht vor einem 4K-Monitor gesessen. 
Wo sieht man mehr Details, auf einer Fläche die 40x40 Pixel groß ist, oder eine Fläche die 10x10 Pixel groß ist? Rein logisch betrachtet ist auf der kleinere Fläche mehr Pixelbrei, während auf der größeren Fläche mehr Details zu erkennen sind. Dafür muss ein Spiel gar nicht auf 4K ausgelegt sein. Es darf nur keine Matsch-Texturen mitbringen.

Ich wollte letztens Elite Dangerous mal wieder auf dem 3xFull-HD-Surround zocken ... gleich wieder ausgemacht als ich den Matsch gesehen habe.


Natives 4K ist DSR immer vorzuziehen.


----------



## BennyG1979 (20. April 2015)

Gerade bei GTA V ist mir aufgefallen, dass zwischen Hoch und Sehr Hoch sehr wenig Unterschied besteht. Die erweiterten Grafikeinstellungen sind da schon weit interessanter, weshalb ich bei den "normalen" ein wenig verzichtet, die erweiterten aber gemaxt habe. GTA V in 4K bei max. Grafik? Ne 8 Gig Karte und gut ist, potente CPU vorausgesetzt. Wobei das auch schon knapp werden dürfte.


----------



## BennyG1979 (20. April 2015)

Absoluter Blödsinn...Games die auf Full HD ausgelegt sind, haben bei 4k genau die selben Details wie in 1k..., wirkt nur besser, weil man nen krassen AA Effekt hat.

4K wird zur Zeit total überbewertet...


----------



## HisN (20. April 2015)

Leute die ihre Argumente mit Kraftwörtern unterstützen mussen schmälern damit den Inhalt 

Eine 4096x4096er Textur sieht in 4K natürlich besser aus als wenn sie auf 1920x1080 runtergerechnet werden muss, weil die Ausgabe so klein ist.

Und seit wann sind Games auf eine feste Auflösung ausgerichtet? Wir sind seit 10 Jahren im 3D-Zeitalter angekommen. Und mein alter 2560x1600er Monitor ist auch schon über 8 Jahre alt. Ich meine... was willst Du erzählen? Games die man nur auf 1920er Auflösung zocken kann hab ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen.


Wenn Du was von ner Konsole erzählen würdest, dann könnte man Deiner Argumentation ja noch folgen. Aber beim PC...


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Wo war denn da nen Kraftausdruck? Wie auch immer, Games die auf Full HD ausgelegt sind besitzen solche Texturen nicht. Nur mit Mods, siehe Skyrim etc..Also ist das Argument schon mal hinfällig.


----------



## HisN (21. April 2015)

Und wie alt ist Skyrim?
Oder Fallout3 (gleiche Engine)?
Bzw. wie alt sind deren Engines? 8 Jahre, 10 Jahre? 
Also kann man seit 10 Jahren hoch aufgelöste Texturen für Games benutzen.

Aber Du weißt ganz genau dass das die Entwickler nicht machen. Schon cool. Macht also nur die Community^^
Sorry. Das steht auf ganz dünnen Beinchen was Du da argumentierst.
Ich kenne das so:
Wenn man etwas machen kann, dann macht man das auch (wenn das Geld und die Zeit dafür da ist).
Klar, es gibt die üblen Konsolen-Ports, wo die Konsolen-Texturen 1:1 übernommen worden sind.
Es gibt aber auch die Games und Ports, wo sich die Entwickler mehr Mühe gegeben haben. Da sind die Texturen keine 16x16 px Kacheln die ständig wiederholt werden. Die Zeiten sind echt vorbei. Was denkst Du warum die Games in letzter Zeit alle so teuer sind? Weil die Grafiker die da drann sitzen alle Däumchen drehen?
Warum bekomm ich den Textur-Speicher meiner Graka immer voll? Weil die Texturen kleine Kacheln sind? Warum sind 4GB VRAM in manchen Fällen auch in FHD schon übervoll, weil das Game "auf FHD ausgerichtet ist"?


----------



## DerPolacke (21. April 2015)

Ding Ding Leeettttsssss get ready to rammmmmmboooooo oder so xd

HisN Argumentation überzeugt mich mehr...
FHD ist out auf PC. Gsync und 4K. Es gibt auch einen 120hz IPS mit 1440p  von Acer


----------



## HisN (21. April 2015)

Dafür reicht die Bandbreite von DP1.2 gerade noch


----------



## DerPolacke (21. April 2015)

HisN, reichen 8GB Ram für 4K?
Ich wollte die Tridentx 2666 CL10 benutzen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> HisN, reichen *8GB* Ram für 4K?
> Ich wollte die *Tridentx 2666 CL10* benutzen.



Why 

Warum so ne Höllenmaschine und nur 8GB RAM?
Ich versteh sowieso nicht wie man für 8GB so viel Kohle raushauen kann?


----------



## gangville (21. April 2015)

leute ihr denkt alle, dass gleich größer und höhere auflösung kleich vortschritt sei. dem ist nicht so.
dann ist man ja nach 10 jahren mit 40 zoll monitore zu hause.
ab 30 zoll wird es richtig unangenehm, da man keinen meter entfernt vor dem monitor sitzt.
4K hat meiner meinung keine zukunft im gaming segment, da man damit einfach nicht gut spielen kann.
und 4k in einem 27 zoll....dann werden die buchstaben ja richtig winzig im browser.

meine meinung: max. 27 zoll mit 144 hz und freesync 
soll es ein ips sein: 
ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ein TN?:
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wenn dir 144hz nicht wichtig sind, jedoch ips, dann die hier:
ASUS PB278QR, 27" (90LMGA001T02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HisN (21. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> HisN, reichen 8GB Ram für 4K?
> Ich wollte die Tridentx 2666 CL10 benutzen.



Ich frage mich jetzt wirklich was die Systemspeicher-Menge mit der Auflösung zu tun hat.

Dein GTA5 wird in 4K genau so mit 8GB krückig laufen wie in 800x600.


@gangville
Alles eine Frage des Standpunktes. Oder willst Du jetzt alle die ein 3-Moni Surround-Setup zum zocken benutzen (und davon schwärmen) als nicht-Gamer hinstellen. Wenn Du keinen 30" haben möchtest, dann ist das doch völlig okey. Aber das auf alle anderen umzumünzen? Und was ist mit den Leuten die heute schon anner Glotze zocken? Auch alles lutscher?


----------



## gangville (21. April 2015)

Pc am tv anschließen ist nicht so intelligent. Zu hoher input lag.

nein ich hab eig. nichts gegen mehrere monitore. Es ist z.b für (renn) simulationen sehr gut.
ok du hast uhd, was nun?
denkst du damit kannst du in zukunft in ruhe filme anschauen? Nein.
die filme werden runtergeschraubt auf 1080p, dann sieht es ziemlich hässlich aus. die ersten uhd filme kommen erst mitte 2016 raus.
wofür es sich uhd lohnt ist die video und biödbearbeitung.


----------



## HisN (21. April 2015)

FHD Filmchen sehen auf dem 4K Moni mit VA Panel ziemlich geil aus^^
Aber ich dachte der TE will Zocken.


----------



## DerPolacke (21. April 2015)

HisN, ich frage wegen dem Ram da ich aus Spaß auf meiner GTX580 mir Advanced Warfare auf ultra + 8xSSAA eingestellt hab und der Ram Verbrauch lag bei 7.1GB daher frage ich.

Ich finde es witzig das du mit gangville diskutierst. Für den Videobearbeitung ist Blödbearbeitung und der weißt nichtmal das die ganzen Filme und Spiele usw ohne Video bzw Bildbearbeitung (da Texturen Bilder sind) schlimmer als Minecraft wären, keine Farben garnicht. Achte einfach nicht auf den, ich hab auch immer auf solche Kommentare geachtet und hab sofort eine Diskussion angefangen und den Thread voll gespammt.

Nachdem ich das mit "was bremst" in deiner Signatur gelesen hab bin ich irgendwie der Meinung das ich keine 4.4Ghz bzw 5.0Ghz nach dem OC nutzen werde und die CPU würde mit 20-30% laufen.
Daher hab ich mir sowas gebaut und hmmm
Angeben mit dem PC möchte ich auch nicht  

Wunschliste vom 20.04.2015, 23:11 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

@HisN

Ich habe lediglich festgehalten, dass 4K nicht automatisch mehr Details bedeuten. Eine Textur, die auf Full HD erstellt wurde, ist in 4K nicht detaillierter...einfach nur glatter. Mehr nicht. Andersrum, eine 4K Textur auf FHD runtergerechnet schaut ******* aus.  Hoffe jetzt ist verständlicher was ich meine.


----------



## gangville (21. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> HisN, ich frage wegen dem Ram da ich aus Spaß auf meiner GTX580 mir Advanced Warfare auf ultra + 8xSSAA eingestellt hab und der Ram Verbrauch lag bei 7.1GB daher frage ich.
> 
> Ich finde es witzig das du mit gangville diskutierst. Für den Videobearbeitung ist Blödbearbeitung und der weißt nichtmal das die ganzen Filme und Spiele usw ohne Video bzw Bildbearbeitung (da Texturen Bilder sind) schlimmer als Minecraft wären, keine Farben garnicht. Achte einfach nicht auf den, ich hab auch immer auf solche Kommentare geachtet und hab sofort eine Diskussion angefangen und den Thread voll gespammt.
> 
> ...



wieso holst du dir einen z87 board, wenn es jetzt schon z97 oder x99 gibt.
es ist wirklich lächerlich, dass du hier mitreden willst und trotzdem keine ahnung von der materie hast.
hauptsache das kaufen was auf der packung steht und alles glauben.

wieso in aller welt ein serverprozessor xeon???
wieso so eine grafikkarte und ein 30€ gehäuse?
also ganz ehrlich die wahl eines monitor wäre für mich an zweiter stelle.
550w für eine titan und übertektetem system wird knapp.

ich diskutiere nicht.
mir ist es eig. ****** egal was du in deinem rechner einbaust.
ich wollte dir nur helfe und schon mäckert ihr.


----------



## Atent123 (21. April 2015)

gangville schrieb:


> wieso holst du dir einen z87 board, wenn es jetzt schon z97 oder x99 gibt.
> es ist wirklich lächerlich, dass du hier mitreden willst und trotzdem keine ahnung von der materie hast.
> hauptsache das kaufen was auf der packung steht und alles glauben.
> 
> ...



In 4k ist die Cpu fast egal.
Der Xeon ist ein I7 ohne IGPu. Also quasie der 4770


----------



## Blackout27 (21. April 2015)

Jeder kann das kaufen was ihm lieb ist egal wie gut oder schlecht es auch sein mag. Ich finde es auch richtig vom TE sich Erfahrungswerte vor dem Kauf einzuholen. Ich würde bei einen Neukauf auch auf WQHD bzw UHD setzen! Der Mehrwert ggü Full HD ist gegeben. 
Allerdings finde ich Hardwareteile die sich der TE ausgesucht hat auch sehr sehr bescheiden. Jetzt kommt meine Meinung: Wer sich wirklich eine Titan X kaufen möchte sollte sich gleich eine Wakü dazu holen. Bios Mod und übertakten, alles andere ist in meinen Augen bei der Karte sinnlos (Geld spielt ja in dem Fall kaum eine Rolle)! Auch würde ich den Unterbau anders gestalten (6Kerner von intel 16GB und ein gutes Gehäuse wo alles seinen Platz findet). Ein Mischmasch aus High End und Billigzeug ist in meinen Augen komplette Geldverschwendung.

Also TE sag doch einfach dein Preislimit und dir wird geholfen mit einer Zusammenstellung die rund und ausgewogen ist inkl. Monitor.

Grüße


----------



## Atent123 (21. April 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Jeder kann das kaufen was ihm lieb ist egal wie gut oder schlecht es auch sein mag. Ich finde es auch richtig vom TE sich Erfahrungswerte vor dem Kauf einzuholen. Ich würde bei einen Neukauf auch auf WQHD bzw UHD setzen! Der Mehrwert ggü Full HD ist gegeben.
> Allerdings finde ich Hardwareteile die sich der TE ausgesucht hat auch sehr sehr bescheiden. Jetzt kommt meine Meinung: Wer sich wirklich eine Titan X kaufen möchte sollte sich gleich eine Wakü dazu holen. Bios Mod und übertakten, alles andere ist in meinen Augen bei der Karte sinnlos (Geld spielt ja in dem Fall kaum eine Rolle)! Auch würde ich den Unterbau anders gestalten (6Kerner von intel 16GB und ein gutes Gehäuse wo alles seinen Platz findet). Ein Mischmasch aus High End und Billigzeug ist in meinen Augen komplette Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Also TE sag doch einfach dein Preislimit und dir wird geholfen mit einer Zusammenstellung die rund und ausgewogen ist inkl. Monitor.
> ...



Warum sollte man den unterbau anders gestalten ?
In 4k hängt man fast immer im GPU Limit da reicht selbst ein I3.


----------



## Blackout27 (21. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man den unterbau anders gestalten ?
> In 4k hängt man fast immer im GPU Limit da reicht selbst ein I3.



1. ich glaube kaum das ein i3 für kommende und teils auch aktuelle Spiele reichen wird (GTA5 BF MP)
2. wozu 160€ teuren DDR3 2666 Ram kaufen wenn er hauptsächlich spielen möchte (dann dort lieber Geld einspaaren und zb DDR3 1600 Kaufen und den Xenon gegen ein i7 erstzen)
3. das in 4K häufig die GPU limitert ist mir bewusst aber ich hatte vor einiger Zeit bei PCGH ein Test gelesen wo zb ein 6 Kerner in 4K mehr minimum fps geliefert hat als ein 4Kerner (beide hatten glaube ich SMT an)
4. wenn er sich wirklich eine Titan X kaufen möchte und ggf. sie moddet sind die 550Watt auch etwas eng 
5. würde an seiner stelle lieber ausgeglichene Teile zusammen stellen als eine Titan X für 1150€ und dazu ein 30€ Plastegehäuse.
6. Lautsrärke! Die Karte ist nun wirklich nicht leise, gepaart mit so ein Gehäuse würde mir auf Dauer selbst 4K kein Spaß machen
7. Wozu ein Z87 Board bei den Teilen???


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Würde auch min. nen i5 4690k nehmen, noch immer das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wie ich finde und lässt sich sehr gut takten. Dazu dann nen schönes z97 Board und vernünftiger RAM. Habe selbst 2400er, jetzt ist mir klar, dass 1600er auch gereicht hätte. Zur Graka, für 4K macht die Titan natürlich Sinn, allerdings ist die Karte viel zu teuer (4k bringt im Grunde nur ne bessere Kantenglättung und reduziert das Flimmern in manchen Games [Dragon Age Inquisiton z.B.). Denke nicht, dass das diesen Preis rechtfertigt. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich auf die 980ti warten, Geld scheinste ja zu haben. Dann das Ersparte in nen vernünftiges Netzteil investieren. Z.B. nen be quiet! Dark Power mit min. 600W. Geld für nen geiles Gehäuse und ne Wasserkühlung bliebe dann auch noch.

Erscheint mir weit vernünftiger und insgesamt noch immer günstiger (nicht billiger).

MfG, Benny


----------



## Atent123 (21. April 2015)

BennyG1979 schrieb:


> Würde auch min. nen i5 4690k nehmen, noch immer das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wie ich finde und lässt sich sehr gut takten. Dazu dann nen schönes z97 Board und vernünftiger RAM. Habe selbst 2400er, jetzt ist mir klar, dass 1600er auch gereicht hätte. Zur Graka, für 4K macht die Titan natürlich Sinn, allerdings ist die Karte viel zu teuer (4k bringt im Grunde nur ne bessere Kantenglättung und reduziert das Flimmern in manchen Games [Dragon Age Inquisiton z.B.). Denke nicht, dass das diesen Preis rechtfertigt.
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich auf die 980ti warten, Geld scheinste ja zu haben. Dann das Ersparte in nen vernünftiges Netzteil investieren. Z.B. nen be quiet! Dark Power mit min. 600W. Geld für nen geiles Gehäuse und ne Wasserkühlung bliebe dann auch noch.
> 
> ...



Dark Power 550 Watt und 650 Watt haben die selbe Power von daher Wayne.
Die 980ti wird auch nicht unter 900€ kosten.
Die Mitelklasse GM204 kostet doch schon 540-600€.
Vergiss nicht das die Titan X durch mehr V-Ram in UHD schneller sein dürfte.
Die 8GB Version der 290x war auch in Spielen die keine 4 GB gezogen haben in UHD ca. 10% schneller.
Man holt sich keine Titan X um da den Standartkühler drauf zu lassen.
Leider ist die Titan X immer noch kaum verfügbar und immer sofort ausverkauft (EVGA also die einzig relevante Titan X)


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Von den Ampere stimmt das wohl...naja, würde dennoch eher das 650W nehmen. Denke allerdings doch, dass die 980ti unter 900€ bleiben wird und wenn nicht, ist auch diese schlicht zu teuer. Von der anfänglichen Verfügbarkeit mal abgesehen. Man sollte evtl. sogar abwarten, denn wenn AMD seine Karten raus bringt wird sich das auch bei Nvidia preislich bemerkbar machen. Und was UHD anbelangt, so bräuchte man die 12 Gig der TitanX wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man AA hinzuschaltet, was absoluter Blödsinn ist. Oder eben im Multimonitor Betrieb. Ansonsten dürfte ne 8 Gig Karte auch reichen.

Die TitanX ist meiner Meinung nach nur was für Benchmark Spezies die nen hohen Score, ohne Standardkühlung, erreichen wollen. Ansonsten ist das Ding einfach nur dekadent, mehr nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (21. April 2015)

BennyG1979 schrieb:


> Von den Ampere stimmt das wohl...naja, würde dennoch eher das 650W nehmen. Denke allerdings doch, dass die 980ti unter 900€ bleiben wird und wenn nicht, ist auch diese schlicht zu teuer. Von der anfänglichen Verfügbarkeit mal abgesehen. Man sollte evtl. sogar abwarten, denn wenn AMD seine Karten raus bringt wird sich das auch bei Nvidia preislich bemerkbar machen. Und was UHD anbelangt, so bräuchte man die 12 Gig der TitanX wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man AA hinzuschaltet, was absoluter Blödsinn ist. Oder eben im Multimonitor Betrieb. Ansonsten dürfte ne 8 Gig Karte auch reichen.
> 
> Die TitanX ist meiner Meinung nach nur was für Benchmark Spezies die nen hohen Score, ohne Standardkühlung, erreichen wollen. Ansonsten ist das Ding einfach nur dekadent, mehr nicht.



Nicht nur von den Ampere das Ding ist technisch nahezu Identisch und bis auf einen zusatz Cap der nur bei der 295x was bringt absolut gleich. Also in diesem Falle 550=650 Watt.
Das Ding kann eh 700 Watt ohne Probleme leisten.


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Hm , in Ordnung. Das die so identisch sind, ist mir zwar neu, aber man lernt ja nie aus.  Hab mich schon länger nicht mehr mit Netzteilen befasst, hab ja nen Vernünftiges.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

BennyG1979 schrieb:


> ... hab ja nen Vernünftiges.


Schweissgerät.

Also wenn ich schon in UHD zocken will und dazu noch mit ner Titan X, dann sollte man auch gleich nen S2011-3 System nehmen.
Nen 5930, falls mal ne zweite Karte dazu kommt und 32GB RAM DDR4 2666 im Quadchannel.
Wenn man 1000€ für ne Karte ausgibt, aknn man auch mal 100-1500€ für den Unterbau ausgeben.
WaKü natürlich nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Schweissgerät??? Hä?


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

In deiner Sig, NZXT Hale 90 850W 70A auf einer Rail, kann man super mit schweissen.


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Da hat wer mein NT gegooglet...  Damit könnte man schweißen? Krass! XD


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

Ich kann sogar mit 15A schweissen.
Aber hat ja nichts mit Monitoren zu tun, deswegen lieber keine genauere Ausführung.


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Wohl wahr!  Es sei denn du schweißt Monitore aneinander...möchte ich danach aber nicht sehen. XD


----------



## DerPolacke (21. April 2015)

So? 

https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-537763

+1200€ Wakü.

Anstatt die Wakü zu nehmen kann ich mir sofort eine zweite TitanX kaufen....


----------



## S754 (21. April 2015)

Wie gesagt....für ein optimales Ultra HD Erlebnis 2 Titan X oder 290X 8GB.
Eine Titan X.....naja, die 12GB Speicher kann man eh nur im SLI (sinnvoll) ausnutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> So?
> 
> https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-537763
> 
> ...


Wenn ne zweite Titan X kommt, dann nen 5930K, wegen den Lanes.
Das Problem bei einem grossen NT ist, die gibts nicht in leise.
Wenn da Leistung abverlangt wird, drehen die gut auf.
Das macht dann den Vorteil der Wasserkühlung zunichte.


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Naja, so schaut das System schon zusammenpassender aus...nur leider viel zu op....was willste mit 1700W??? Also, dein System sah vorher mal ganz anders aus...wir haben konkrete Vorschläge gemacht und da bringt es mal gar nichts, wenn du plötzlich alles umwirfst. Dann mach nen neuen TH auf. Übrigens meinte ich ne AIO Wasserkühlung und nicht sonen Kram den du da vorschlägst...Was du hier gerade von dir gibst, naja...Vernunft ist was anderes. Wenn du die Kohle hast und nen System für die Zukunft haben willst, dann behalte deine Kohle erstmal und warte auf den Skylake...das macht dann weit mehr Sinn, zumal der dieses Jahr kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

AIO ist keine richtige Wasserkühlung, das ist Murks.
Wenn dann richtig.Gerade wenn man ne Titan X haben will, sollte eine Wasserkühlung schon fast Pflicht sein.


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Von den AIOs halte ich auch nichts, weshalb ich ja den Dark Rock 3 Pro drin habe...der kommt da ganz gut ran...Trotzdem habe ich eher an sowas gedacht, statt an eine externe 1200€ WK...Sehe schon ne TitanX als Geldverschwendung und pure Dekadenz an...in Verbindung mit einer solchen WK ist das echt bescheuert. Ich spreche jetzt aber nur für mich. Was andere machen ist mir wurst. Wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte würde ich evtl. auch anders denken...


----------



## Atent123 (21. April 2015)

BennyG1979 schrieb:


> Naja, so schaut das System schon zusammenpassender aus...nur leider viel zu op....was willste mit 1700W??? Also, dein System sah vorher mal ganz anders aus...wir haben konkrete Vorschläge gemacht und da bringt es mal gar nichts, wenn du plötzlich alles umwirfst. Dann mach nen neuen TH auf. Übrigens meinte ich ne AIO Wasserkühlung und nicht sonen Kram den du da vorschlägst...Was du hier gerade von dir gibst, naja...Vernunft ist was anderes. Wenn du die Kohle hast und nen System für die Zukunft haben willst, dann behalte deine Kohle erstmal und warte auf den Skylake...das macht dann weit mehr Sinn, zumal der dieses Jahr kommt.



Wakü heißt wakü.
Man kann auch schon für 300€ eine Wakü bauen und dann hat man halt die Temps vor dem Herren.
Wie baut man eigentlich eine Öhlkühlung (also mit so einem Becken wie beim Aquarium.) ?


----------



## BennyG1979 (21. April 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen mit Öl... *grins* Ich kenne es mit medizinischem Weißöl...zu beachten ist allerdings, mechanische Laufwerke da nicht mit einzubeziehen. Viele lassen auch das Netzteil raus. Warum weiß ich allerdings nicht. Bin selbst auch am Überlegen mir nen Gehäuse aus Polycarbonat zu bauen und meine Hardware dort "einzutunken". Hab mich aber noch nicht genügend informiert...kommt aber. Besonders das nach/umrüsten ist dann schwierig, da man vorher erstmal das Öl entfernen muss, was partiell schwierig wird. Also komplett entölen, umbauen und die ganze Chause von von...wird teuer, wenn man das öfter macht. Sollte also eine finale Lösung für die nächsten Jahre sein.


----------



## DerPolacke (21. April 2015)

Das P1700 kann ich mir für 130€ klar machen xd "Dancop" <hust >

Der Xeon sollte wie ein 4770 sein, der 4770 ist ein Tick langsamer als der 4790 da der höheren Takt hat. Der 4770 bzw Xeon ist eh schnell genug und wird die TitanX eh nicht bremsen also wozu 6core??  Ich kaufe eh keine zweite TitanX. Ich würde mir nur eine Wakü für die TitanX kaufen damit die auf 1400-1500 läuft. Ist das schon das Ultra wenn eine TitanX mit 1500 läuft oder ist das normal? Immerhin 50% Leistung mehr weil von 1000 auf 1500mhz also wäre 1500mhz mit einer TitanX wie x1,5 TitanX "einhalb"?

Den Xeon kann ich eh nicht OCen also ist es egal ob z87 oder z97. Für die GPU ist es eh egal oder?

WaKÃ¼ TitanX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hab bei mir 2x NF-A14 PWM 300rpm-1500rpm Lüfter.

Wäre es möglich mit dem 280 Radi die TitanX mit 1400-1500mhz zu kühlen? Also mit max 70*C.


----------



## gangville (22. April 2015)

ich würde keine xeon nehmen, sondern eine i7 und ihn dann übertakten. du hast ja sowieso eine wasserkühlung und wirst die cpu ja im kühlkreislauf mitkühlen.
fps zahl steigt bei höher getakteten CPUs
nein wenn du die auf 1500mhz taktest, dann hast du kein 1,5 titan x.
zu einer grafikkarte gehört nicht nur der speicher und takt, sondern auch die recheneinheiten (Shader-Einheiten/TMUs/ROPs) und die recheneinheiten GFLOPS usw.
mit 2* titan x bist du immer schneller.

ein rat von mir: warte lieber auf die nächste spitzen grafiklösung von nvidia oder amd, dann direkt zuschlagen.
denn nach ein paar monaten stehst du dann blöd da und bereust es, die dinger gekauft zu haben. (aus eigener erfahrung)
computerhardware verliert tierisch an wert.


----------



## BennyG1979 (22. April 2015)

Oh man, keine Ahnung von gar nichts... Hauptsache Kohle raus oder was? Da sind so dumme Fragen bei...ernsthaft...lies dich erstmal schlau. Dürfte ne Weile dauern...sry. Btw. Ne TitanX wurde schon über 2 GHZ getrieben. Dann hau mal rein...


----------



## DerPolacke (22. April 2015)

Gangville, aber wenn die CPU eh nicht ausgelastet wird wozu dann noch höher takten? 

Bei den Titan war das so das die langsamer als die 780ti war haha und 1000€ gekostet hat xd

Ich denke das die TitanX heute genauso schnell sein wird wie die x80 in der nächsten Generation. Wenn es eine 1360 Nvidia gäbe und die würde 4K Packen wäre ich happy. Mir ist egal ob es Titan oder irgendwie anders heißt, ich will eine Grafikkarte für 4K. Ich weiß aus meiner Erfahrung das wenn man das beste kauft. Das man dadurch ultra viel Verlust macht. Ich hab auf Tests geguckt von TitanX und da brachte CPU OC 1-2FPS...


----------



## DerPolacke (22. April 2015)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X im Test

Die 295x2 kostet 720€, aber TitanX nachdem OC huhuhu was packt die 295x2 vom oc her?


----------



## Richtschütze (22. April 2015)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> warte nen paar jahre dann lohnt sich sowas  schon eher.



Denkst du wirklich das es Jahre dauern wird bis 4k standard ist und bis es Grafikkarten gibt die problemlos 4k stemmen...


----------



## Wanderer1980 (22. April 2015)

hi
ja ich - mit einer einzelnen Asus Strix GTX 970 @1475/7200

World of Tanks: alles auf max 30-35 FPS
World of Tanks: alles auf hoch über 40 FPS
Company of Heroes: alles auf max, ausser AA auf niedrig: 50-60 FPS
Dead Rising 3: alles auf max ausser AA auf FXAA: knapp über 30 FPS
Skyrim mit unzähligen Grafikmods (nichts ist mehr original lol): alles auf max mit 4xAA und 8xAF: 60 FPS
Alan Wake: alles auf max mit 2xAA und 4xAF: 30-35 FPS
Far Cry 3: alles auf Ultra mit FXAA: 35-40 FPS
Tomb Raider 2013: alles auf max mit 8xAF, Haare auf normal und FXAA: über 40 FPS Durchschnitt laut integriertem Benchmark
Ryse Son of Rome: alles auf max - keine Chance auf 30 FPS
Ryse Son of Rome: alles auf normal mit 2xAF: 30-40 FPS
The Evil Within: alles auf max mit FXAA: 20-25 FPS (auch nicht mit weniger Details mehr FPS, äusserst schlecht programmiert denke ich)
Tomb Raider: alles auf max ausser die Haare auf Normal, FXAA: 35-45 FPS
FarCry 4: Texturen Ultra, Geometrie auf niedrig da kein Unterschied, Sonnenstrahlen auf normal, Fell auf normal, rest auf sehr hoch, AA aus: 35 FPS

ich nutzte G-SYNC (Acer XB280HK)

mit G-Sync ist 4K auch mit einer 970 möglich! Der Treiber hält den Vram meist unter die 3,5 GB.
die sogenannten Pro Gamer die 144Hz brauchen bei Battlefield etc werden damit natürlich nicht zufrieden sein
ich war immer mit 60FPS zufrieden, G-Sync mit +30 FPS fühlt und sieht gleich aus wie 60FPS ohne G-Sync

Natives 4K ist mit DSR nichtmal vergleichbar!

lg


----------



## DerPolacke (22. April 2015)

Wenn ich nur denke das 1440p mit 144hz und bald kommt 4k mit 144hz 1-2jahre ;-D

Gsync hilft bestimmt sehr. Funktioniert gsync von 0-60hz? Ich hab gelesen das freesync eine bestimmte Reichweite hat zb bei 60 geht es zb max bis 45hz runter, ist das auch bei gsync auch so?


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

Wenn man sich erstmal an einen schnellen 144Hz mit niedrigem Inputlag gewöhnt hat, ist der Schritt zurück auf 60Hz in Shootern teilweise grausam. 
Klar gibt es auch schnelle 60Hz Monitore, aber gerade bei Shootern oder Rennspielen lohnt sich 144Hz. 
Das hat auch nichts mit Progamer zu tun, sondern mit flüssiger Wiedergabe.


----------



## HisN (22. April 2015)

Für 144hz und 4K brauchen wir aber erst mal Grafikkarten mit DP1.3 
Und dann dauert es bestimmt noch ein Weilchen bis es NON-TN-Panels gibt. Weil das ist der größte Rückschritt wenn man erst mal von IPS oder VA verwöhnt ist


----------



## Wanderer1980 (22. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur denke das 1440p mit 144hz und bald kommt 4k mit 144hz 1-2jahre ;-D
> 
> Gsync hilft bestimmt sehr. Funktioniert gsync von 0-60hz? Ich hab gelesen das freesync eine bestimmte Reichweite hat zb bei 60 geht es zb max bis 45hz runter, ist das auch bei gsync auch so?



G-Sync funkt von 30FPS an 
sprich wenn du unter 30FPS kommst hilft auch G-Sync nichts aber wenn du über 30FPS bist, ist alles prima
Freesync funkt ab 40FPS glaube ich gelesen zu haben


----------



## Atent123 (22. April 2015)

Wanderer1980 schrieb:


> G-Sync funkt von 30FPS an
> sprich wenn du unter 30FPS kommst hilft auch G-Sync nichts aber wenn du über 30FPS bist, ist alles prima
> Freesync funkt ab 40FPS glaube ich gelesen zu haben



FreeSync funktioniert ab 20 FPS allerdings gibt es noch keinen Monitor der das Unterstützt.


----------



## DerPolacke (22. April 2015)

Danke schön für die netten Antworten  
So mag ich das, sauber und freundlich  

Naja ich hatte den LG mit 144(240hz) und man sah den Unterschied. Wenn jemand denn nicht merkt, der sollte aufhören FPS zu zocken und besser LoL spielen. 60hz sind auch nicht schlecht. 144hz bringt aber nichts, wenn der Reflex im Eimer ist xd Ich hab mit einem Asus 27" 60hz gezockt und gameplays wie zb 74/4 in Ghosts waren gut und 120/12 waren sehr gut und 50/10 waren normal und mit einem 144hz war das gleiche nur es war halt angenehmer und hmm, einfacher, man müsste nicht die Augen so raus werfen oder so damit man alles sieht, also bei mir machten die 144hz keinen Unterschied in den gameplays, man hat es eh im arm und nicht in den Augen, das Zielen meine ich, Muskel-memory oder so xd

Ich hab mit 2400dpi früher gezockt und war nicht schlecht 30/7 usw aber der großte bemerkbare Unterschied war von 2400dpi auf 600dpi zu gehen huhuhu über die ganze Map headshots ohhhh wie ich das vermisse <3
Aber mit dem Stück Schhh*** kann ich nichtmal flüssig in 1080p zocken GTX460 power!!!  Ehhhh...

@Edit Wie vorher gefragt reicht ein 280 für die TitanX? Ich möchte die CPU nicht übertakten. Wenn die CPU eh nicht bremst wozu dann ein 4790k? Ich versuche es mit dem Xeon. Ich bin mir 85% sicher das der reicht.


----------



## gangville (23. April 2015)

je höher der takt ist, desto höher ist die fps. das ist fakt.
auch wenn die cpu nicht zu 100% ausgelastet wird, wird der hohe takt trotzdem profitiert.
also kauf dir einen i7, übertakte ihn und gut is.

mein tip nochmal: kauf dir keinen high end riesen: das ist nur für leute die rekorde aufstellen wollen.
nach einem jahr wirst du es bereuen, glaub mir  der wert fällt drastisch.
kauf dir mit dem geld lieber ein schönes auto.
die künftige gtx980 ti wird absolut reichen. sie wird später 500-600€ kosten.

ich habe hier eine evga z87 ftw und eine i5- 4690k für zusammen mit dem mugen 4 285€ bekommen.
wenn man bedenkt, dass die cpu neu allein 240€ und das board vor einem jahr 300€ gekostet hat
und es gibt zurzeit keinen unterschied zwischen z97 und z87 boards.
als übergang hab ich mir die asus 280 direct cu ii top gekauft. mal schauen was nvidia oder amd zu bieten hat.
warte nömlich auf die neuen grafikgenerationen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. April 2015)

Natürlich hat man keinen Vorteil von 144Hz was denkst du den? Das du 2-5Sek schneller Reagieren kannst? Das Bild wird einfach nur WESTENTLICH flüssiger dargestellt und angenehmer.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (23. April 2015)

Ohne hier wirklich alles gelesen zu haben:
Reicht eine GTX970 mit einem Xeon 1241v3 für Anno1404/2070 aus um das in 4k zu spielen?
Bei der Auflösung könnte ich ja dann auch auf AA verzichten  Aber maximale Details wären schon schön


----------



## HisN (23. April 2015)

Wie viel FPS ist denn die leere Worthülse "es reicht" bei Dir?


----------



## Wanderer1980 (23. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> FreeSync funktioniert ab 20 FPS allerdings gibt es noch keinen Monitor der das Unterstützt.



Wir hatten beide unrecht:
AMD Freesync gegen Nvidia G-Sync im Test: Womit spielt es sich besser? [Special der Woche]
AMD Freesync: Erstes Fazit    

Unsere ersten Gehversuche mit Freesync haben viel Spaß gemacht. In unseren Augen sind sowohl Freesync als auch G-Sync die interessantesten Displaytechnologien seit Langem. Besonders positiv macht sich Freesync im Fps-Bereich zwischen 30 und 60 bemerkbar. Ohne aktiviertes V-Sync kommt es in diesem Segment nämlich häufig zu nervigem Tearing, welches dank adaptiver Bildwiederholrate nun ein Ende hat.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man keinen Vorteil von 144Hz was denkst du den? Das du 2-5Sek schneller Reagieren kannst? Das Bild wird einfach nur WESTENTLICH flüssiger dargestellt und angenehmer.



Doch du hast einen Vorteil, durch die flüssigere Darstellung kannst du feiner zielen.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (23. April 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Wie viel FPS ist denn die leere Worthülse "es reicht" bei Dir?



naja, für das Spiel braucht man ja eigentlich nicht sooo viele fps. 25-30 würde ich sagen


----------



## HisN (24. April 2015)

Maximale Details macht meine X mit 1.4Ghz etwa 50 FPS. Ich hab jetzt gerade keinen Spielstand mit Riesen-Städten, kann sein dass Dir irgendwann der Xeon einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Aber das sollte ja kein Problem für Dich sein, das selbst auszutesten, dazu braucht man ja keinen großen Monitor.

Wenn Du Deine 970 anständig übertaktest, und man davon ausgeht, dass meine X etwa 30-40% mehr Leistung als Deine 970 abringt, dann könnte das gerade so ausgehen.

Bild: anno5_2015_04_24_00_1jxbin.jpg - abload.de


Geht man übrigens näher ran, gehen die FPS wieder hoch. Deshalb der hohe Blick.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (24. April 2015)

Ist das Spiel wirklich so extrem Peozessorlastig, dass es einen 4kerner mit HT und jeweils 3,5GHz überfordert..?

Mit übertakten kenne ich mich halt absolut nicht aus.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. April 2015)

Nein ich habe 2070 ne Zeit lang auf einem e4300 @ 3333MHz + GTX285 laufen lassen. Das hat für FHD locker gereicht. Der XEON hat ein vielfaches der Leistung des e4300


----------



## HisN (24. April 2015)

Probiert es halt aus anstatt zu rätzeln.
Lade den Spielstand mit den meisten Einwohnern, dreh die Auflösung auf Minimum, Antialiasing aus, SSAO aus, schau die FPS an.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Probiert es halt aus anstatt zu rätzeln.
> Lade den Spielstand mit den meisten Einwohnern, dreh die Auflösung auf Minimum, Antialiasing aus, schau die FPS an.



Auf Antwort vom TE kann es etwas dauern, der hat Urlaub.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. April 2015)

Lustiges Thema. Mir ist meine GTX980 schon für 1080p60 fast zu langsam.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Lustiges Thema. Mir ist meine GTX980 schon für 1080p60 fast zu langsam.



Nur fast? [emoji6]


----------



## McRoll (24. April 2015)

Ich glaub man kann zusammenfassend sagen dass 4K im Moment nur bei älteren Spielen mit einer schnellen Single - GPU Sinn macht, bzw. in Spielen die keine hohen FPS benötigen oder hardwareschonend sind.

Aktuelle Neuerscheinungen und Grafikkracher benötigen zwingend SLI / Crossfire, wenn man die Details nicht runterdrehen will - was auch kein Sinn machen würde, denn man will ja 4K für bestmögliches visuelles Erlebnis. 

Ich selbst kann beispielsweise in GTA V nichtmal in Full HD immer die 60 FPS halten - mit einer GTX 970, was die zurzeit zweitschnellste Single - GPU darstellt, Titan X ausgenommen. Will ich mehr FPS, muss ich anfangen irgendwo Details zu reduzieren und da hab ich kein Bock drauf.

Fazit: Auf die R9 390 warten, bzw die Nachfolger ( es sei denn, man hat 3000€ + auf Lager). 
Dann kommt noch die Auswahl eines guten Bildschirms hinzu, bis 4K mit 120 Hz verfügbar werden und man sie auch ausreizen kann, gehen wohl noch Jahre ins Land.

Wie mans dreht und wendet, muss man irgendwo Kompromisse machen


----------



## HisN (24. April 2015)

Es hängt immer davon ab was man erreichen möchte. Dieses starre "ich muss alle Regler auf Rechts haben, egal was dabei rauskommt" ... ist halt nur die eine Seite der Medaille.
Und so gesehen hat das Titan-Black-SLI dass den 4K-Monitor vorher befeuert hat, eher mehr Probleme als Lösungen geschaffen. Und wenn ich die Leistung vom Titan-Black-OC SLI gegenüber der X anschaue .... das würde den Kohl nicht fett machen. Wenn ich sehe dass ich mit allem auf "gib ihm" in GTA5 einen Impakt auf der X habe die mich unter 30 FPS drückt, das ist die magische Grenze, bei der auch ein SLI nix reissen könnte, selbst wenn es zu 100% skalieren würde, was es einfach nicht in jeder Situation macht. Wenn Du also so da ran gehst, dann gibt es im Moment KEINE Grafikkarten-Lösung für GTA5 in 4K mit 60 FPS und allen Reglern rechts. Da hilft kein SLI, auch wenn das in den Foren wie eine Gebets-Mantra wiederholt wird.


----------



## McRoll (24. April 2015)

Ja schon klar, mit Herumprobieren kommt man auf die individuelle beste Einstellung. Dennoch zeigt es dass die kommenden Karten leistungsmäßig gewaltig zulegen müssen. Kommende Spiele werden bestimmt nicht besser optimiert sein oder sich grafisch zurückhalten, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, tolle neue Effekte einzubauen, die auf Screenshots super aussehen. 

Wer gerne rumprobiert und bastelt und viel Geld auf der Tasche hat, kann auch heute schon glücklich werden - für die meisten lohnt es noch ein wenig zu warten.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (24. April 2015)

Es kommt wirklich sehr stark darauf an, was gespielt wird. Bei etwas älteren Titeln ist UHD überhaupt kein Problem. Devil May Cry 5 läuft bei mir sogar in 7680x2160 mit einer R9 280 auf maximalen Details ohne Probleme. Auch Spiele wie Just Cause 2 lassen sich relativ gut in UHD bewerkstelligen. Das erste Assassin's Creed hat sogar die gute alte 5770 flüssing in UHD darstellen können.


----------



## haii91 (24. April 2015)

BennyG1979 schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn...Games die auf Full HD ausgelegt sind, haben bei 4k genau die selben Details wie in 1k..., wirkt nur besser, weil man nen krassen AA Effekt hat.
> 
> 4K wird zur Zeit total überbewertet...



FHD ist hässlich. Man kann einfach mal CSGO anmachen und die Map Dust 2 als Terrorists starten. Schau dir doch nur vom Spawnpunkt die Gitternetze an. Und vergleich es mal mit einer höheren Auflösung. 
Der Unterschied ist da.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (25. April 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich glaub man kann zusammenfassend sagen dass 4K im Moment nur bei älteren Spielen mit einer schnellen Single - GPU Sinn macht, bzw. in Spielen die keine hohen FPS benötigen oder hardwareschonend sind.
> 
> Aktuelle Neuerscheinungen und Grafikkracher benötigen zwingend SLI / Crossfire, wenn man die Details nicht runterdrehen will



oder G-Sync


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2015)

Davon hast du auch nicht mehr fps.


----------



## HairBears (26. April 2015)

Ich bin auch am überlegen, bald auf UHD umzusteigen. In ein paar Monaten (nach Skylake) habe ich vor, mir einen neuen PC zu basteln (etwa i7-6700k+r9 390(x) oder 980Ti). Zur Zeit habe ich einen 1080p60Hz Monitor, den ich mir aber auch erst vor einem halben Jahr gekauft habe (davor jahrelang 1680x1050). Nun gilt ja 1080p schon fast als "veraltet". Da Monitore gewöhnlich ja viele Jahre halten, will ich mir lieber gleich einen guten Monitor kaufen, anstatt in einem Jahr oder so schon wieder einen neuen zu kaufen. 
Deshalb bin ich am überlegen, direkt auf UHD statt auf 1440p zu wechseln. Allerdings sieht man so viele Kommentare, dass es noch zu früh dafür ist. Aber die Begründung "Grafikkarten schaffen das noch nicht" find ich nicht so zutreffend, da man ja Grafikkarten eh realtiv häufig (alle 2 Jahre etwa?) wechselt, ein Monitor also gut 4 Grafikkarten überleben kann? Wenn man sich also in 2 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte kauft, wird die relativ sicher UHD-Auflösung gut schaffen.

Ich bin mir aber trotzdem unsicher, ob ich mir dann einen UHD Monitor oder lieber doch den "kleinen" Schritt auf 1440p (+144Hz?) gehen soll. Geht hauptsächlich um Actionspiele/RPGs, ganz selten mal etwas in Richtung First Person Shooter (Motion Sickness xP) Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich noch nie 1440p oder 144Hz in echt gesehen habe, nur im Saturn mal UHD-Fernseher und war begeistert davon.


----------



## HisN (26. April 2015)

Immer klein klein denken.
Lieber 1440p weil 5% Deiner Software nicht in UHD "vernünftig" läuft, als 95% der Software in UHD genießen und bei den 5% zurückstecken. (Ironie).
Die Entscheidung was Du machst, musst Du dann wohl alleine treffen. Ist eine Frage des Standpunktes.


----------



## McRoll (27. April 2015)

Also wenn neu dann doch lieber richtig, sprich 4K. Ich werde auf jedenfall auch als Nächstes nen 4K holen, allerdings will ich noch ne Weile warten, die derzeitigen Monitore gefallen mir noch nicht gut genug. Und die Performance - Geschichte bliebe da noch. 

Ich spiele sowohl ältere Spiele als auch Neuerscheinungen und habe das "Problem" dass ich extrem empfindlich auf niedrige FPS, Mikroruckeln und Eingabeverzögerung reagiere. Ein 60 Hz Monitor gekoppelt mit niedrigen FPS geht einfach nicht mehr bei mir und das macht die Auswahl enorm schwierig, zudem ich nicht mal so 3- 5000 € für neue Hardware raushauen kann. 

Ich wage zu bezweifeln dass 120 HZ 4 K Monitore so schnell verfügbar werden und auch ausgereizt werden können.

Hängt halt viel von dir selber ab, wie deine Ansprüche ans Spielen ausgeprägt sind.


----------



## HisN (27. April 2015)

Gibt ja zur Zeit auch keine Graka die DP1.3 bietet (glaube ich). Die bräuchtest Du ja bei mehr als 60Hz in 4K. Dafür reicht die Bandbreite von 1.2 nicht aus.


----------



## McRoll (27. April 2015)

Ja, ich hoffe auf die Maxwell - Nachfolger, bzw das AMD - Äquivalent mit 16 nm Fertigungsverfahren. Vermutlich werden erst die die nötige Power haben und entsprechende Bildschirme vorhanden sein... also ab 2016. 

Solange muss meine Mühle noch tun. Für Full HD reichts noch.


----------



## Atent123 (27. April 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ja, ich hoffe auf die Maxwell - Nachfolger, bzw das AMD - Äquivalent mit 16 nm Fertigungsverfahren. Vermutlich werden erst die die nötige Power haben und entsprechende Bildschirme vorhanden sein... also ab 2016.
> 
> Solange muss meine Mühle noch tun. Für Full HD reichts noch.



Von AMD wird gar nichts in 16nm kommen.
Die gehen direkt auf 14nm.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ja, ich hoffe auf die Maxwell - Nachfolger, bzw das AMD - Äquivalent mit 16 nm Fertigungsverfahren. Vermutlich werden erst die die nötige Power haben und entsprechende Bildschirme vorhanden sein... also ab 2016.
> 
> Solange muss meine Mühle noch tun. Für Full HD reichts noch.


Für UHD mit 60Hz könnte es reichen, aber für UHD mit 144Hz nie im Leben.


----------



## HisN (27. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für UHD mit 60Hz könnte es reichen, aber für UHD mit 144Hz nie im Leben.



Und ich dachte 60FPS auf einem 144hz-Monitor geben auch schon ein viel besseres Spielgefühl. Wird jedenfalls immer von der 144hz-Fraktion gepredigt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2015)

Also von mir nicht, ich probiere immer um die 100fps+ zu haben.


----------



## McRoll (28. April 2015)

Naja wär auch eine Investition in die Zukunft, so ein Bildschirm hat man dann schon mehrere Jahre, wenn er entsprechend gekostet hat. Würde dann erst mit der nächsten Graka- Generation sein Potential entfalten. Zur Not würden zumindest ältere Spiele mehr als 60 FPS liefern.

Es muss nur die Nachfrage da sein, dann würden die Ingenieure das schon hinkriegen. Wenn sowas geht:CES 2015: ASUS MG279Q 27-in 2560x1440 IPS 120 Hz Variable Refresh Monitor | PC Perspective, dann bestimmt in 1- 2 Jahren auch 4k.


----------



## JoM79 (28. April 2015)

WQHD mit 144Hz gibt es aber schon ne ganze Zeit.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (28. April 2015)

Bis vor kurzem auf einem Samsung UD590 in 4K gespielt und rumprobiert ist schon ne feine Sache und lief auch alles sehr geschmeidig mit meiner 780 Ti.

Jetz vorerst wieder auf nem FullHD Monitor arbeiten und spielen ist  sowas von ungewohnt und plötzlich alles so groß bzw der Monitor ist so klein


----------



## Lost-Wolf (28. April 2015)

Der Monitor ist preislich sehr interessant soll aber wohl nicht so toll sein.
Soll extrem wackeln (schon bei Tastatur Nutzung
Seitlich schlechtes Bild haben
Gehäuse soll sichtbare unterschiedliche Spaltmase haben.


----------



## StormR1der (29. April 2015)

Also eins kann ich dir sagen, ich nutze zum 4K Spielen einen über 1 Meter großen 4K UHD TV von LG, leider Gottes musste ich Feststellen, dass kaum ein Spiel damit klar kommt. Die Spiel Texturen sind meist Maximal mit 1920x1080 ( Full HD ) im Spiel eingefügt worden dar dass Spiel sonst um die 50GB Größe hätte alleine aufgrund der ultra Hochauflösenden Texturen.
und Windows Selbst kommt damit auch noch nicht klar bin ich der meinug, Bzw ich glaube muss da was einstellen, denn wenn ich auf 4K auflösung 60P habe, dann sind die Windows icons extrem klein^^.
Nundenn, jedenfalls kenne ich bisher KEIN Spiel welches ECHTE 4K Texturen verarbeiten kann, geschweige davon Hardware die dass locker mit macht, alles was du z.B bei BF4 oder Crysis 1-3 Sieht, sind Maximal Full-HD Texturen die einfach nur kleiner sind, also zusammengeschoben. Klar es sieht besser aus, aber echtes 4K ist es dadurch Trotzdem nicht .

Wenn ich z.B World of Tanks oder Crysis mit 4096 × 2304 und Maximalen einstellungen Spiele, sieht alles Natürlich Extrem gestochen scharf aus, also Merklich ist es schon. Aber ob es sich lohnt, ich bin der meinung allein für den Gaming bereich lohnt es sich nicht, ich habe einen 700€ 4K TV was meiner meinung nach sehr Teuer ist. Spielen tu ich eh meist auf 1600x900 weil ich den 4K TV nur als sekundären PC bildschirm nutze ^^, ich meine vor einem über 1 Meter großen Bildschirm in 30cm entfernung zu sitzen... Du verlierst einfach den Überblick.
und Lohnen tut sich 4K meiner meinung nach nur im bereich Filme / Bilder!

Mein Tipp also, kauf dir Lieber einen Guten Full-HD 28 Zoll Bildschirm, anstatt dir für dass Vielfache an Geld ein Gerät hinzustellen welches du eh nie Wirklich nutzen kannst :9

mfg Storm


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2015)

700€ sind billig für nen TV und warum setzt du dich freiwillig 30cm vor einen über 1m grossen TV?
Das ist viel zu nah, bei 30cm wäre ein 22" Monitor schon zu gross.
Hast du nicht anders Platz oder hast du extrem schlechte Augen?


----------



## Lost-Wolf (29. April 2015)

700€ für einen UHD TV?
Das muss echt günstig gewesen sein.
Kein Plan wie groß deiner ist und du wirklich davon entfernt sitzt, aber diese Auflösung macht (in meinen Augen) bei einem TV erst ab 60" Sinn.
Sitze bei meinem 65er ca. 2,5m entfernt und müsste eigentlich sogar noch näher hin um die Auflösung mehr zu genießen.

Bei Windows musst du einfach nur eine skallierung einstellen.
200% währen wieder die Größe eines 1080er Bildschirms.
Mich nervt die ganze Zeit schon diese 1080er Auflösung bei meinen beiden 27" Bildschirmen.
Und mit einem 4k Bildschirm könnte ich ja eben die Skallierung so einstellen das es von der Größe her passt 

Kann wer nochmal weng mehr zu dem oben genannten Samsung Gerät sagen?


----------



## Wanderer1980 (29. April 2015)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ihr Nvidia-Nutzer könnt 4K doch einfach testen. Downsampling und fertig, so habe ich vor zwei Jahren angefangen... (auf einem Full HD Bildschirm mit 2880x1620)
> MSAA sollte natürlich aus bleiben, aber bei mir machen alle Spiele auf 4K Spaß.
> Bisher unspielbar ist nur Assassins Creed Unity, da es anscheinend besch... programmiert ist. Ich zocke Diablo 3, alle CoD Teile, Battlefield 3, 4, "5", Grid Autosport, The Hunter, Unreal, GTAV, usw. mit GSync  natürlich 60 Hz 144 wären total utopisch.
> 
> Bei Full HD fange ich an meine Brille zu suchen, vllt. wird die XBox One deswegen auch nur für Fifa und Netflix benutzt



Downsampling kannst du aber mit native 4K nicht vergleichen. dein Full HD hat trotz Downsampling nicht mehr Pixel 
ich sehe Downsampling einfach als AA Methode an


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. April 2015)

Wanderer1980 schrieb:


> Downsampling kannst du aber mit native 4K nicht vergleichen. dein Full HD hat trotz Downsampling nicht mehr Pixel
> ich sehe Downsampling einfach als AA Methode an




Trotzdem steigert Downsampling auch die Bildschärfe enorm. Das Bild ist sehr viel Detaillierter.

Wenn man in 4K komplett ohne AntiAliasing mit FXAA das Bild vermatscht, dann ist der Unterschied zu nem 4K downsampled Bild @ 1080p in perfekter Schärfe nicht mehr wirklich groß... Mit dem Vorteil, dass das Bild zusätzlich komplett Flimmerfrei ist, was bei nativem 4K + FXAA nicht der Fall ist. (ja, Aliasing ist viel kleiner und schwerer erkennbar, aber vorhanden)

Hinzu kommt, dass man Downsampling in mehreren Stufen hochtreiben kann, während alles unterhalb von 4K auf nem 4K Monitor nicht gut aussieht, da Aliasing deutlich verstärkt wird, sieht alles über 1080p auf nem 1080p Monitor besser aus, da eine Glättungswirkung erzeugt wird.

Der Punkt ist, 4K ist nicht schlecht, grundsätzlich ist höhere Auflösung mit das beste, was man sich kaufen kann. Dennoch haben wir a) meist die Leistung nicht übrig und muss Kompromisse eingehen und b) muss man sich mal eben nen neuen Monitor kaufen (auch da evtl. Kompromisse eingehen, da die Auswahl noch nicht so wahnsinnig groß ist (120 Hz? 21:9?). Zudem wird, wie man ja mit Downsampling sieht, das 1080p Bild nichtmal ansatzweise ausgenutzt, was die mögliche Qualität betrifft. Vom Content der Spiele ganz abgesehen. Bis Spiele so detailliert sind, dass sie wirklich nach 4K verlangen vergehen noch mindestens 5-10 Jahre.

Also behalte ich doch lieber meinen aktuellen Monitor, reduziere die Vorteile von 4K durch Downsampling auf das mögliche Minimum und warte, bis Grafikkarten genügend Leistung haben, um aktuelle fordernde Titel mit maximalen Details und 60 FPS @ 4K wiedergeben zu können.


----------



## StormR1der (29. April 2015)

Natürlich nicht ^^. Ich habe gute augen und ich sitze vor meinem 4K TV 2,5Meter Entfernt. Eigentlich müsste ich dichter ran aber dass reicht mir schon ^^.

Nur, platz habe ich nicht um den Fernseher dichter ran zu Holen, und von der breite meines Tisches würde es eh nicht passen^^. Der 120cm breit und der Fernseher...nun ja irgendwie auch xD. Zumal noch mein PC mit auf dem Tisch steht.

Gut ich muss sagen 700€ in anbetracht eines 4k TV´s sind gut angesetzt. Jedoch in der Allgemeinheit krige ich dafür einen 140cm Full-Hd Fernseher XD


----------



## DarkWing13 (29. April 2015)

Steckt alles noch in den Kinderschuhen!
4K TVs gut und schön, aber mit was füttern?
Ein paar Trailer oder Demos?
HD oder gar nur SD Material hochskalieren?

Bei PC Monitoren kann wenigstens beim normalen "Arbeiten" oder Surfen die Auflösung was bringen, bei Games muss meist ein Kompromiss gefunden werden, da die GPU Leistung der meisten Grakas (noch) nicht ausreicht.

Im Moment halte ich 4K für reines Marketing, bei dem der Kunde mal wieder für den neuesten Hype kräftig zur Kasse gebeten wird...wie wenn auf jedem Bildschirm ein angebissenes Apfel-Logo prangen würde.


So long,....


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2015)

Naja Spass würde ich das nicht nennen.


----------



## soth (29. April 2015)

Ich nenne es Schrott. Auflösung ist nicht alles.


----------



## DerPolacke (30. April 2015)

Moin ich war gebannt weil mich selbst die Mods hassen aber egal.

Also der i7 4790k ist da. Ist geköpft mit Metall WLP und taktet bei 4.8Ghz mit 1295mv.
Jetzt warte ich bis ich meinen Lohn bekomme und kaufe mir folgende Sachen:

Asus Maximus Ranger z97, hatte ich früher und ich finde das Mainboard genial. Mein alter i5 4690k lief auf 4.9Ghz mit 1250v und darum kaufe ich mir wieder den NH-D15 weil es einfach sau leise ist und genug Power hat um die CPU zu kühlen. Der i5 4690k wurde auch mit dem NH-D15 gekühlt und der i5 war auch nicht geköpft und die Lüfter drehten sich mit 600rpm max 75*C bei 4.9Ghz und das mit einem gammel Luxo M10 Gehäuse. Darum nehme ich wieder den NH-D15.
Dazu kommen die TitanX 2666mhz CL10 8GB, ein Dark Pro P10 650Watt Netzteil und ein Fractal Design Define R5 schallgedämmt Gehäuse das alles hat was ich will und brauche. 
Ich muss noch ein zwei Monate Sparren weil ich sofort eine EVGA TitanX Hydro Chopper kaufen will wegen Garantie xd (ich weiß das ich die GPU übertakten wil aber was EVGA nicht weiß macht es auch nicht heiß XD) darum ca 1500€ locker Sparren xd Ich werde sehen was die 390X packen, wenn ich 600€ Sparren kann und mit Mid/High settings zocken kann finde ich toll xd
Ich will einfach null Aliasing, Texturen sind nicht so wichtig aber so mid+ wäre nice wenn man eine 600€ GPU kauft, Schatten minimal, lichte minimal, Texturen mid/high damit man den Unterschied zwischen Baum und Mensch sehen kann hehe.

Ich denke es ist eine gute Wahl.
TitanX oder 390X oder 980ti aber die ti wird locker 700+ kosten ehh..


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Moin ich war gebannt weil mich selbst die Mods hassen aber egal.



Und bei solchen Aussagen wunderst du dich, dass du gesperrt wirst? 

Das DPP 10 650W würde ich nicht nehmen, das 550W Modell leistet genauso viel und kostet weniger. 
Auch kannst du bei EVGA Karten den Kühler wechseln und übertakten, ohne das du die Garantie verlierst.


----------



## DerPolacke (30. April 2015)

Nein nicht wegen sowas werde ich gebannt.

Steht das auch irgendwo in der AGB oder so das man Kühler tauschen kann ond OCen?


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2015)

Ja steht drin, aber nur solange du dabei nichts kaputt machst.


----------



## DerPolacke (30. April 2015)

Haha das ist bisschen unlogisch xd wenn man nichts in 3Jahren beim OC kaputt macht ist doch egal ob man Garantie hat oder nicht.
Ich muss lachen sorry aber das ist wirklich witzig. Solange was kaputt geht ist die Garantie weg also als hätte man keine Garantie. Xd


----------



## Atent123 (30. April 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Haha das ist bisschen unlogisch xd wenn man nichts in 3Jahren beim OC kaputt macht ist doch egal ob man Garantie hat oder nicht.
> Ich muss lachen sorry aber das ist wirklich witzig. Solange was kaputt geht ist die Garantie weg also als hätte man keine Garantie. Xd



Naja beim OC was kaputt zu machen ist eine Kunst für sich und das kaputt machen bezieht sich eher auf den Kühlerwechsel.
Also das man da Physisch nichts kaputt macht bzw. rausbricht.


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Naja beim OC was kaputt zu machen ist eine Kunst für sich und das kaputt machen bezieht sich eher auf den Kühlerwechsel.
> Also das man da Physisch nichts kaputt macht bzw. rausbricht.



Genau so siehts aus.
Wenn du da irgend nen Kondensator abreisst zB ist die Garantie futsch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du da irgend nen Kondensator abreisst zB ist die Garantie futsch.



Und das kann sehr schnell passieren.


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2015)

Jap.
Oder man rutscht mal eben mit nem Schraubendreher ab.


----------



## DerPolacke (30. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jap.
> Oder man rutscht mal eben mit nem Schraubendreher ab.



Gilt es auch für den Schraubenzieher?  XD

Naja dann ist alles gut xd übertakten sich die reference Gpus genauso wie die ultra Boss extreme Gpus?


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2015)

Was ist ein Schraubenzieher?

Wie weit sich eine GPU übertakten lässt, ist reine Glückssache.


----------



## Atent123 (1. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Schraubenzieher?
> 
> Wie weit sich eine GPU übertakten lässt, ist reine Glückssache.



Schraubendreher=Schraubenzieher

Ich weis ich nicht ob man den Begriff nur im Ruhrgebiet kennt.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

Mist, ich hab den Smilie vergessen .
Nehme mir gleich mal meinen Holzgliedermaßstab und bieg das wieder hin


----------



## DerPolacke (1. Mai 2015)

Schraubenzieher kennen nur Ausländer xd

Ja da bin ich mir bewusst das es eine Glückssache ist, aber zb die Galax hat schon als boost 1413mhz wo die Referenz ca 1100mhz haben, vielleicht geht die Galax bis 1512mhz und die Referenz kommt nichtmal bis 1250mhz.
Das ist das was ich meine. Rekorde werden auf Custom gemacht nicht auf Referenz.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2015)

Meine geht im Boost bis 1430MHz und wird im OC durch die Spannung und das PT begrenzt.
Wenn du da ne Karte mit 2x 8pin PCIe hast, bist du natürlich im Vorteil.

Edit:
Bin kein Ausländer, zumindest in Deutschland nicht, aber ich weiss was ein Schraubenzieher ist. 
Was machen wir denn da jetzt?


----------



## Atent123 (1. Mai 2015)

Bin auch kein Ausländer (nicht das es was schlechtes wäre)


----------



## DerPolacke (2. Mai 2015)

I7 4790k geköpft Metall WLP, Asus Maximus Ranger z97, NH-D15 da ich es schon mal hatte xd Gskill TridentX 2400mhz CL10 8GB (69€ ), dark pro P10 650watt, Fractal Design Define R5 Schallgedämmt.

Ich will mir diesen Monitor kaufen:
ASUS PB287Q, 28" (90LM00R0-B02170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich muss die 60FPS halten keine 50fps sondern glatte 60fps. Ich suchte 95% Call of Duty.

Die Settings die ich vorausschaue:
Texturen low/mid
Lichter Schatten low
Effekte low
Auflösung 4k
Kein AA, 2xMSAA oder FXAA falls da bisschen Luft bleibt.

Da sollte ich eigentlich 60fps haben oder? 
Ich denke über eine 980 und die TitanX nach und vielleicht 980ti.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2015)

Warum kaufst du dir für CoD nen 60Hz Monitor?


----------



## DerPolacke (2. Mai 2015)

Wenn es 4K mit 120/144hz gibt dann her damit.
Ich hatte einen 144hz und es war flüssiger als ein 60hz aber seitdem ich eher taktisch Spiele und nicht wie Bucks Bunny auf Crack brauche ich kein 120hz+ Monitor da ich taktisch Spiele weiß ich das ich keine 720 noscopes mache sondern ich Ziele schnell aber nicht so hmm dynamisch links rechts sondern einfach taktisch sprinten um die Ecke mit geaimter Waffe und nicht wie beim runner bzw rusher das ich da wie Chuck Norris raus laufe und da beim sprinten hoch springe 360 mache und alle umlege und dann falle ich auf eine IED und es macht bom mein Arsch macht ein 360 gegen eine Wand und fertig. Mit Taktik ist es eher ruhig und man springt nicht wie bescheuert herum. Mir macht Taktik mehr Spaß da man sich mehr aufs Zielen konzentrieren kann als auf sprinten oder hüpfen. Ich brauche Auflösung damit in jeden selbst über die ganze Map sehen kann. 24" zu klein 30" zu groß. 27"-28" ist gut. 4xSSAA wird nie das gleiche sein wie 4K.
Ich hatte einen 144hz mit 240hz Modus und einen 140€ Asus 27" 60hz und ich hab KEMs und 120/13 kills mit dem 60hz gemacht.
Ihr sagt jedem das 144hz für FPS games ist es geht so oder so um den Style des zockers, 60hz ist nicht so schlecht wenn man NICHT wie Bucks Bunny auf Crack spielt.

Was soll ich noch schreiben? Auflösung ist mehr wert als high Hz refreshing.

Wenn man langsamer spielt merkt man eh die 144hz nicht.


----------



## HisN (2. Mai 2015)

Gibts nicht, braucht DP1.3 Gibts auch nicht.


----------



## DerPolacke (2. Mai 2015)

Okay ich will nicht Hilfe resistent sein. Wenn ich so überlege das man für 4K viel Geld für die GPU ausgeben muss.
Ich ich diese zwei Setups zusammengestellt.
1440p mit 144hz und 4xmsaa bzw 2xSSAA hört sich nicht schlecht an  

AMD: AMD Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Nvidia: Nvidia Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

292.80€ Unterschied, für die 980 hab ich hier einen MK26 Black Edition liegen mit zwei NF-A14 PWM  aber ob sie die 300€ lohnen :x


----------



## CSharper (2. Mai 2015)

Also mit zwei T'x zockt sich in 4k ziemlich gut bei 60hz.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Okay ich will nicht Hilfe resistent sein. Wenn ich so überlege das man für 4K viel Geld für die GPU ausgeben muss.
> Ich ich diese zwei Setups zusammengestellt.
> 1440p mit 144hz und 4xmsaa bzw 2xSSAA hört sich nicht schlecht an



Wenn du die 144Hz bei WQHD voll nutzen willst, kommst du mit einer Karte auch nicht weit.


----------



## DerPolacke (2. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du die 144Hz bei WQHD voll nutzen willst, kommst du mit einer Karte auch nicht weit.



Wer hat gesagt das ich high Einstellungen zocken muss?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2015)

Niemand, trotzdem brauchst du ordentlich Leistung. 
CoD soll ja nicht gerade wenig Leistung abverlangen, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## DerPolacke (2. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Niemand, trotzdem brauchst du ordentlich Leistung.
> CoD soll ja nicht gerade wenig Leistung abverlangen, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.



Naja 290X 8GB Tri-X ist doch nicht schlecht, kostet auch nur paar Euro und nicht wie bei den Nvidia abzockern sondern 550€.


----------



## SamLombardo (2. Mai 2015)

4k ist jetzt schon sehr ordentlich spielbar, selbst mit einer Single 980. Wenn, ja wenn man sich davon verabschiedet, immer 60fps erreichen zu müssen. Wenn man damit leben kann, ist UHD jetzt - nicht in ein paar Jahren - der krasseste Sprung in der Bilqualität seit den ersten Voodoo Karten (nein, mMn keine Übertreibung). Und wenn die Leistung in aktuellen Spielen nicht ganz reicht, gibts nichts geileres als eine Custom 21:9  Auflösung, zB von 3840x1620. Damit spart man satte 30 Prozent Leistung, ohne auf die 4k Schärfe verzichten zu müssen. Zudem kommt man noch in den Genuss des erweiteten Aspect Ratio - man sieht also eine ganze Menge mehr in der Breite. Voraussetzung ist natürlich der entsprechend große Monitor, ich habe auch den Philips BDM4065uc, mit der 3840x1620 Custom Auflösung wird der zum 38 Zoll 21:9 Monotor. 
Damit fällt die Framerate in GTA5, alles max außer AA, und Gras auf sehr hoch statt ultra, zum Beispiel selbst im worst case mit der 980 nicht unter 30 fps - und sieht einfach gigantisch aus. Also wenn man nicht unbedingt immer 60+ fps haben MUSS, dann ist UHD mMn jetzt schon absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## nudelhaus (2. Mai 2015)

ältere games wie z.b mafia 2, metro 2033 lässt es sich ganz gut in 3840x2200 spielen.

für neuere spiele reicht eine einzelne 970 seitens leistung oder ram nicht mehr aus.


----------



## S754 (21. Dezember 2015)

M4gic schrieb:


> Assassins Creed Unity / Syndicate / das letzte Far Cry in den Bergen, das neue Rainbow Six. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber diese Spiele lassen sich momentan unmöglich mit 60 FPS und single GPU bei Max Details und leichter Kantenglättung flüssigg bekommen.
> Selbst wenn die Details komplett reduziert werden und das AA abgerschaltet wird.
> Interessanterweise läuft 2560*1440 wieder Maxed Out...


Bei mir genau das gleiche mit meiner Fury.
Rainbow Six und Syndicate laufen in WQHD echt super, aber UHD unmöglich. Wobei Rainbow Six noch nicht mal soo gut ausschaut.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wobei Rainbow Six noch nicht mal soo gut ausschaut.



Das unterschreibe ich sogar 3x 
kA warum ein Game ende 2015 noch so aussehen muss


----------



## S754 (21. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich sogar 3x
> kA warum ein Game ende 2015 noch so aussehen muss



Eben, drum ist es wieder von der Platte geflogen, genau wie Fallout 4, ein Graus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Eben, drum ist es wieder von der Platte geflogen, genau wie Fallout 4, ein Graus.



Okay, Fallout 4 habe ich nicht getestet.
Aber, warum löscht du Rainbow?
Es ist ein gutes Game.
Über die Grafik brauchen wir nicht diskutieren


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Dezember 2015)

M4gic schrieb:


> Also Black Ops 3 läuft jetzt auch in 4k mit konstanten 60 FPS (mit 980ti => bei der 980 musste ich auf 2560*1440 runter), ebenso das neue Anno und alle anderen Spiele bis auf fast alle Spiele von Ubisoft.
> Assassins Creed Unity / Syndicate / das letzte Far Cry in den Bergen, das neue Rainbow Six. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber diese Spiele lassen sich momentan unmöglich mit 60 FPS und single GPU bei Max Details und leichter Kantenglättung flüssigg bekommen.
> Selbst wenn die Details komplett reduziert werden und das AA abgerschaltet wird.
> *Interessanterweise läuft 2560*1440 wieder Maxed Out...*
> Ich habe es auch bei ~1470 MHZ GPU-Takt getestet - keine Chance.



Ich versteh nicht ganz was daran "komisch" sein soll!
2560 x 1440 ist nicht mal die halbe Pixelmenge von 3840 x 2160.


----------



## S754 (21. Dezember 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz was daran "komisch" sein soll!
> 2560 x 1440 ist nicht mal die halbe Pixelmenge von 3840 x 2160.


Naja wenn WQHD maxed out läuft, dann müsste UHD wenigstens auf low laufen. Tuts aber überhaupt nicht.
Das ist komisch.


----------



## HisN (21. Dezember 2015)

Naja, zwar steigt die Pixel-Menge, aber viele andere Operationen die in der Graka ablaufen bleiben gleich.
Z.b. das Geometrie-Setup. Dem ist es völlig egal ob die Ausgabe FHD oder UHD ist, es wird die gleiche Zeit brauchen.
Deshalb bricht die Graka bei der doppelten Pixelmenge nicht auf die Hälfte an FPS ein, sondern bleibt deutlich drüber.

Und ich bekomme Unity mit 60 FPS hin (fast, und immer daran denken, die Aufnahme kostet auch gut 10% Leistung) und muss dazu nur die Schatten von Ultra runternehmen ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3rg8UsNg3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Knackpunkt ist 21:9 ... wir bleiben also im Vergleich gut dabei. WQHD zu 21:9 auf UHD 

Und habt ihr 6GB-Graka-Besitzer mal aufs VRAM geschaut?
Unity will auch gerne mal 8GB wenn man es übertreibt.

http://abload.de/img/acu_2015_08_01_00_03_16r0i.jpg


----------



## Scruffy (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke hier ist die beste Stelle um zu fragen: Hat noch jemand hier einen 4k Monitor und nutzt noch einen zweiten Bildschirm? 
Sobald ich den zweiten Bildschirm in Windows aktiviere meldet sich der große kurz ab und danach nur noch mit maximal 30Hz wieder. Manchmal klappen auch 60Hz bei nur 16bit Farbtiefe. Der große ist mit dem einzigen DP Port verbunden, der andere über DVI. Die Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce 780 Ti, der Treiber aktuell und auch die meisten Versionen der letzten 3 Monate waren drauf. Erstelle ich 3840x2160 bei 60Hz als benutzerdefinierte Auflösung im Treiber kann ich diese trotz zweitem Bildschirm wieder nutzen, habe aber teilweise Blackscreens bei denen sich der Monitor kurz mit "kein Signal" abmeldet.

Ich hoffe doch stark das ist nicht normal so? Warum stört der DVI Port die DP Übertragung? Was kann ich noch ausprobieren? Momentan habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit mit einer anderen Grafikkarte oder an einem anderen PC zu testen, erst nach Weihnachten oder Anfang nächsten Jahres.


----------



## HisN (21. Dezember 2015)

Das ist nicht normal so.
Wenn ich sowas lese, dann tippe ich als erstes aufs Kabel ... Du hast das beim Monitor beigelegte benutzt? Oder ein billiges CSL? Oder ein gutes Lindy Chromo?


----------



## Scruffy (21. Dezember 2015)

Das mitgelieferte miniDP zu DP Kabel, ein DP-DP Kabel das ich noch vom alten Monitor habe und ein CSL DP-DP Kabel. Alle funktionieren absolut problemlos, erst wenn ich den Desktop auf den zweiten Monitor am DVI Port erweitere habe ich die Probleme. 
DP arbeitet doch ohne Taktgeber, warum funkt mir der DVI Port da rein?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Dezember 2015)

Seit ich meinen 55" UHD TV habe und etwas darauf gespielt habe will ich auch einen Monitor mit der Auflösung.
Aktuell ist der Asus PB287Q mein Favorit. Der hat nur leider kein G-Sync. Welche Monitore 28" UHD haben G-Sync und taugen auch was?


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Dezember 2015)

Ist 28 Zoll nicht zu klein hab mir mal den Test zu dem Phillip von HisN durchgelesen und der hat die gleichs Ppi wie nen 27 Zoll 1440p und die ham wie nen 24Zol Fullhd das find ich ganz passend sonst wird das ja kleiner also da find ich 40 Zoll schon passend
Edit: Hab grad ne richtig geile Idee auf Reddit gefunden die ich auch so machen werde wenn ich mein neues Setup bau Sry wegen Imgur bin auf Handy My Battlestation now have 2 modes - Album on Imgur


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Dezember 2015)

Also einen größeren Monitor bekomme ich nicht wirklich unter, und ich glaube auch mit dem geringen Sitzabstand betrachtet ist ein größerer Monitor nicht sinnvoll. 
Habe nach dem obrigen Beitrag noch selbst gesucht und anscheinend ist Acer aktuell der einzige Hersteller der G-Sync und UHD hat. Aber Acer hat ja nicht gerade den besten Ruf.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2015)

Gibts auch von Asus, was die Sache nicht besser macht.
Wobei ich sagen muss, das mein Z35 Qualitativ gut ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Dezember 2015)

Wie meinst du das gibts auch von Asus? Meinst du damit das Asus UHD Monitor (Spieletauglich) auch mit G-Sync hat oder meinst du das Asus keinen guten Ruf hat?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Dezember 2015)

Ja der ist neu,
Acer Predator XB281HK XB1 Test
aber hmm ich weis nicht so recht.

Warum hättest du dir lieber einen Full HD gekauft? Das ist doch nicht mehr zeitgemäß


----------

